# fl new honey law



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

A reprsentative who helped get that law passed spoke at our spring 2009 Ks. Honey Producers Assn. meeting. She was very interesting and it's a pretty good idea actually. The KFC "honey" they serve is such a product 'high fructose corn syrup, caramel, honey' are ingredients. I use packages of this product as a prop during my bee keeping talks before service & education groups. The public needs to be educated in abig way. 

I had a woman approach me at a Farmer's Market looking for 'sugar free honey' whatever the heck that is. I told her my bees do not make sugar free honey, but it contains glucose, fructose and other natural sugars instead. She huffed off saying 'well, they DO make it, you know'. I suggested if she had a diabetic family member to speak with their doctor and she would find that many if not all now days will allow limited amounts of real honey as a sweetener in their patient's diets. The next customer had heard that conversation and told me his doctor suggested to him a little honey was 'just fine' and simply to not over do it.


----------

